# Parco (condominio)



## Alberto_Magnus

In Italian we have the habit of calling a series of apartment buildings located in an enclosure "Parco". What could a precise translation be of, i.e.
_Mi accompagnò e ci salutammo fuori il cancello del parco_

"He drove me home and we said goodbye outside the ...?"

Thanks.


----------



## Benzene

_*Hello A_M!*

I suggest "residential complex".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## Fooler

Girando un po' in rete viene data la semplice traduzione di _park courtyard_ oppure solo _courtyard_

Dato che normalmente (almeno per me) quello che rimane centrale a più edifici racchiusi tra di loro è sempre un cortile, il parco fungerebbe da tale.

Attendi altri suggerimenti


----------



## Alberto_Magnus

Fooler said:


> Girando un po' in rete viene data la semplice traduzione di _park courtyard_ oppure solo _courtyard_
> 
> Dato che normalmente (almeno per me) quello che rimane centrale a più edifici racchiusi tra di loro è sempre un cortile, il parco fungerebbe da tale.
> 
> Attendi altri suggerimenti



_Residential complex_ secondo me più pertinente. E' difficile far capire al lettore cosa si intende con _courtyard _quando si afferma "I live in a courtyard in the outskirts of Naples" oppure il sopra citato "He drove me home and we said goodbye outside of the _courtyard_'s gate"...


----------



## Fooler

Concordo allora con _Residential complex_ però la tua richiesta e specifica della domanda era riferita a un _parco_ racchiuso (con un cancelo perloppiù) tra più edifici.

Quoto dunque Benzene


----------



## Mary49

Ciao a tutti,
devo confessare che non ho mai visto né sentito la parola "parco" nel senso citato da Alberto_Magnus, al quale chiedo cortesemente di darmi degli esempi reali. Grazie!


----------



## Fooler

Nemmeno io, Mary. Forse AM si riferisce a qualcosa come questo http://vacation-rentals-scotland.com/properties/park24/gallery/?p=14


----------



## Alberto_Magnus

Mary49 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> devo confessare che non ho mai visto né sentito la parola "parco" nel senso citato da Alberto_Magnus, al quale chiedo cortesemente di darmi degli esempi reali. Grazie!



Probabilmente è un uso locale. Ma qui a Napoli i complessi residenziali (come sopra  ) - che constano di diversi edifici, spesso immersi nel verde - sono chiamati "Parco".

Parco 74, parco Si.Be.Ca, parco Belvedere, ecc.ecc.

Solitamente hanno un cancello d'accesso, un guardiano (o più), parcheggi interni.


----------



## Alberto_Magnus

Esempio: http://imganuncios.mitula.net/appar...5_mq_marano_di_napoli_1220024417651914944.jpg


----------



## Mary49

Ok, ho capito, sicuramente è un uso locale.


----------



## Fooler

Alberto_Magnus said:


> Esempio: http://imganuncios.mitula.net/appar...5_mq_marano_di_napoli_1220024417651914944.jpg



Ok, uso locale appunto, anche perchè di _parco_ non ha nulla se non una strada  che racchiude più palazzi


----------



## Alberto_Magnus

Grazie comunque a Benzene per la dritta!



Fooler said:


> Ok, uso locale appunto, anche perchè di _parco_ non ha nulla se non una strada  che racchiude più palazzi



La foto non fa giustizia, spesso hanno viali alberati ecc., ma appunto non c'entrano nulla con il "parco" come comunemente inteso (parco comunale, bosco cittadino, ecc.).
Da qui la richiesta di suggerimenti di traduzione, e _residential_ _complex_ suona come la scelta più adatta. Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Fooler

Certo A_M. Ci mancherebbe

Grazie a te


----------



## sorry66

"He drove me home and we said goodbye outside my block (of flats)/the estate"
I don't think  you'd refer to a 'residential complex' in everyday speech.

I think Americans just say 'condo', don't they?


----------



## london calling

I agree with sorry. I certainly wouldn't say " ...we said goodbye outside my residential/housing complex". The American word 'condo' fits the bill quite nicely, I think (the Brits would understand it, I think, although we still talk about block of flats rather than condos). Otherwise: "...outside my home/..outside (the block of flats) where I live."


----------



## Alberto_Magnus

Yep I understand your point.
The problem is, a condo or a block of flats usually means _one _actual building, while a _parco/residentail complex_ usually consists of several buildings.


----------



## london calling

Alberto_Magnus said:


> Yep I understand your point.
> The problem is, a condo or a block of flats usually means _one _actual building, while a _parco/residentail complex_ usually consists of several buildings.


Mi sono documentata meglio. Vedi questo, che spiega che cosa significa realmente 'condo' negli USA, I quote: 

_A condominium (or "condo") is an ownership structure along with "cooperative" and "fee simple". A condo tells you, among other things, how ownership of the unit (residential, retail, commercial, etc,) and common spaces are divided or held. It does not describe any occupancy or physical characteristic of a unit. Any occupancy type (housing, retail, office commercial, industrial, etc.) can be structured as any one of these ownership structures, including as a condominium.

Therefore, and contrary to common belief, a condominium is not a type of housing. _

Leggiti anche il resto, è illuminante.

E' anche vero però che un 'condo' può avere l'aspetto di un complesso residenziale/parco (lo diciamo anche qui a Salerno), ma non solo. Vedi questo sito USA, che vende 'condo' nel Regno Unito.


----------



## Alberto_Magnus

london calling said:


> Mi sono documentata meglio. Vedi questo, che spiega che cosa significa realmente 'condo' negli USA, I quote:
> 
> _A condominium (or "condo") is an ownership structure along with "cooperative" and "fee simple". A condo tells you, among other things, how ownership of the unit (residential, retail, commercial, etc,) and common spaces are divided or held. It does not describe any occupancy or physical characteristic of a unit. Any occupancy type (housing, retail, office commercial, industrial, etc.) can be structured as any one of these ownership structures, including as a condominium.
> 
> Therefore, and contrary to common belief, a condominium is not a type of housing. _
> 
> Leggiti anche il resto, è illuminante.
> 
> E' anche vero però che un 'condo' può avere l'aspetto di un complesso residenziale/parco (lo diciamo anche qui a Salerno), ma non solo. Vedi questo sito USA, che vende 'condo' nel Regno Unito.



Grazie, molto chiaro!

Opterò per condo, alla fine


----------



## joanvillafane

We've also had a discussion on this here
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/condo.2345911/


----------



## Lorena1970

In this case I would go, no doubt , with Benzene's  "*RESIDENTIAL COMPLEX*".
The use of "Parco" is non doubt local, probably due to a noun given to this sort of residential complexes for urban organizational needs, i.e. in order to identify each of them with a number or name, given that what faces the street is the "parco" whilst buildings are located backward. So, given that "Edificio 74, Edificio si.be. ca etc." would not sound so nice nor appropriate, they preferred to call them "parco". But "parco" isn't at all an appropriate name to describe this kind of complexes. ("condo" refers mainly to the kind of ownership and organization of a multiple apt building than to the typological aspect)


----------



## london calling

That's what 'parco' means in Campania, Lo, but there's no way I would say "We drove home and said goodbye outside my residential/housing complex". They'd take me for a weirdo!


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> That's what 'parco' means in Campania, Lo, but there's no way I would say "We drove home and said goodbye outside my residential/housing complex". They'd take me for a weirdo!



Of course one will say "outside my place / in front of my place's gate", no? But if you want to know how to translate that kind of thing here called "parco", no doubt they are residential complexes.


----------



## sorry66

Ditto, LC. I said as much in post # 14.
Yes, 'residential complexes' are how they are officially described.
Yes, you could say 'my place' too.


----------



## MR1492

I think Benzene has the right technical answer but in day-to-day speech in AE we would probably use one of the following to describe a group of buildings containing a collection of apartments/condominiums:

my complex (describes a collection of buildings)
my building (saying "my building" implies there is a collection of buildings)

There might be a few more but they don't come to mind right now.

Phil


----------



## london calling

Phil, so what would you say in AE? "We drove home and said goodbye outside the gates of my......." (the Italian sentence means 'outside the gates of  the complex where  live')? 

"...outside my place" is the best BE version I've heard so far, sorry..


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I've never heard PARCO used with this meaning in my life s so I'd suggest not using it.


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> I've never heard PARCO used with this meaning in my life s so I'd suggest not using it.


It's what everyone says in Campania, Paul.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> It's what everyone says in Campania, Paul.


Well, one region out of 20 which is roughly the 5% of the population.
Would you suggest using Scottish slang to someone who's off to the US?


----------



## MR1492

london calling said:


> Phil, so what would you say in AE? "We drove home and said goodbye outside the gates of my......." (the Italian sentence means 'outside the gates of  the complex where  live')?
> 
> "...outside my place" is the best BE version I've heard so far, sorry..



LC,

"Outside my place" works well in AE, too.  We don't have a fixed word/phrase for it.  "My complex" or "my building" would be understood, too.

Phil


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Well, one region out of 20 which is roughly the 5% of the population.


A parte il fatto che 'parco residenziale' si dice anche in Sardegna (qui), Padova (qui), Basilicata (qui), a Torino (qui), a Roma (qui), nel Veneto (qui), Calabria (qui), Umbertide PG (qui), Grosseto (qui), Montecatini (qui), Provincia di Pisa (qui), a  Messina (qui), a Ravenna (qui) , Provincia di BS (qui)... Insomma mi pare che 'parco residenziale' per intendere 'complesso residenziale' (anche se quelli per le vacanze li chiamerei 'holiday homes') e non già _housing/residential complexes_) sia più che sdoganato.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"Parco residenziale" è diverso da solo parco. In tutti gli esempi che citi chiuque qui userebbe la parola "giardino", a parte quelli delle agenzie immobiliari che vogliono spacciare 25 mq di erba per un parco e un trilocale per una villa, oppure quelli che vivono in una tenuta nobiliare che ha un vero "parco" (e a quel punto, non è più un residence)


----------



## london calling

E' vero, in Campania molti 'parchi residenziali' non hanno quasi il giardino, ma non tutti sono così.


----------



## King Crimson

Onestamente anch'io è la prima volta che sento usare "parco" in questa accezione (e a quanto pare non sono l'unico, viste le risposte di altri madrelingua in questa discussione), però devo dire che la ricerca di LC mi ha fatto aprire gli occhi su una realtà sconosciuta

P.S. e si che non mi perdo una puntata di "Un posto al sole" e quindi dovrei avere qualche familiarità con usi e costumi napoletani.


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> A parte il fatto che 'parco residenziale' si dice anche in Sardegna (qui), Padova (qui), Basilicata (qui), a Torino (qui), a Roma (qui), nel Veneto (qui), Calabria (qui), Umbertide PG (qui), Grosseto (qui), Montecatini (qui), Provincia di Pisa (qui), a  Messina (qui), a Ravenna (qui) , Provincia di BS (qui)... Insomma mi pare che 'parco residenziale' per intendere 'complesso residenziale' (anche se quelli per le vacanze li chiamerei 'holiday homes') e non già _housing/residential complexes_) sia più che sdoganato.



Jo, però facciamo una distinzione, scusami...Qui si parla di "edilizia residenziale" ovvero edifici costruiti in città affinché la gente ci viva. Ovvero "complessi residenziali". Molti di quelli che tu citi sono luoghi turistici, e la cosa cambia, in quanto nel linguaggio turistico alberghiero, dove si inventano denominazioni a spron battuto, la dizione "Parco residenziale" evoca verde, tranquillità, ampi spazi etc. e quindi acquista un senso, induce a visualizzare una certa situazione. Io non voglio mettere la mano sul fuoco, ma a mio avviso la denominazione "parco" di quei complessi napoletani è solo dovuta a una questione urbanistica, ovvero probabilmente hanno edificato su una fetta di verde una serie di edifici consecutivi (suppongo anche di buon livello) "affettando" quell'originaria fetta e di conseguenza hanno chiamato i vari edifici "Parco X, Y , Z " . Immagino, anche se non so arrivarci, ci sia una ragione anche più subdola/sottile. In ogni caso non è un termine comune. Poi se uno vuole tradurre "Outside the Park's gate" mica nessuno spara..... Alla fine della fiera si trovano comunque fuori da un parco, no?


----------



## Alberto_Magnus

La cosa divertente è che io alla fine della fiera vivo pure in un "parco" 

Sono ben felice di aver letto tutti questi pareri, in effetti è un argomento già spinoso in italiano, figurarsi da rendere in inglese


----------



## Fooler

Alberto_Magnus said:


> La cosa divertente è che io alla fine della fiera vivo pure in un "parco"
> 
> Sono ben felice di aver letto tutto questi pareri, in effetti è un argomento già spinoso in italiano, figurarsi da rendere in inglese



Da un uso _local campano_ siam passati ad un uso internazionale


----------

